# Bloquer l'ipad à surfer uniquemt sur 1 URL et rien d'autre



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2011)

J'ai une question dont je n'arrive pas a trouver de réponses même sur le net.

Je dois poser une 20ene d'iPad sur le showroom d'un annonceur pour un salon

Le client me demande s'il est possible de bloquer les ipad à une seule utilisation a savoir : 

surfer sur SON site et uniquement son site ( via safari )

Est ce possible ?

J'ai vu ds les pref de l'ipad la rubrique "restrictions" qui me permet de bloquer quasiment tout mais concernant safari j'ai juste activer ou non


Avez vous une astuce ?


----------



## Eddony (10 Novembre 2011)

J'ai la même demande, si une personne à une solution je suis également preneur


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Mai 2013)

Ah oui, moi aussi... je voudrais faire ça mais je sais pas comment.


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Mai 2013)

avec Firefox et un plug ( je ne sais plus le nom) on peut faire de la restriction il me semble


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Mai 2013)

Avec Safari, je ne connais pas de solution.
Tu peu toujours interdire aussi safari et installer iCab Mobile qui te permets de faire ça (et bien plus) à travers le mode invité.


----------



## veux (11 Mai 2013)

Tu peux utiliser accès guidé pour désactivé une partie de l'ecran.La zone de saisie de l'url dans safari par exemple.Cette zone désactivé tu ne peux plus changer l'url sans un code.



Avec cette fonction tu peux aussi désactiver le bouton home si tu n'as besoin que d'avoir safari.


En espérant que cela te soit utile.

Edit ups, la fonction est dans réglages>accessibilité


----------



## pautex (11 Mai 2013)

Au moins deux solutions :
- Utiliser un proxy pour la connexion des iPads
- Trouver un developeur pour te faire un applic

Faire une app spécifique sur une URL c'est fait en moins d'une heure et en plein écran ! le plus long sera de la déployer sur 20 iPads
jf


----------



## webgraffy (11 Mai 2013)

Voici une methode que j'ai utiliser pour un de mes client !

Temps de mise en oeuvre : 6min 
Niveau technique 1/5 

*Etape #1 : *
Ajout de balise meta dans le code de la page d'accueil
<meta name="apple-mobile-web-app-capable" content="yes">
(une petite "apple-touch-icon" peu être un petit plus...)






*Etape #2 : *
Sur l'iPad dans Safari utiliser le bouton "utilitaire" et ajout de la page en raccourci sur le homescreen





*Etape #3 : *
Activation de Accès guidé dans les reglages, et dans le nouveau raccourci du site tripple clique sur le home pour commencer l'acces guidé et donc desactivé le bouton home de l'iphone/iPad





*Resultat :*





Le site du client en grand écran, pas de champ url et impossible de sortir de l'app


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Mai 2013)

Il serait intéressant d'épingler quelque part ta remarquable solution


----------



## webgraffy (12 Mai 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il serait intéressant d'épingler quelque part ta remarquable solution



Comment fait-on ?


----------

